# Which camera should I get?



## Stan193 (May 27, 2009)

I thought you people would be good to ask with all the amazing photos you manage to get.

my current camera is this, its 8.1 megapixels and 3x zoom.
Kodak M893IS Digital Camera - Black 2.7" LCD: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics

I was looking on amazon and this looks quite good but I dont know much about cameras, 14 megapixels, 30x zoom.

Fujifilm FinePix S4000 Digital Camera - 3-inch LCD: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

I am a MASSIVE fan of the fuji cameras  I have the fine pix s1600 and i have had it for around 10 months. I find it does the job brilliantly for such a small amount of money compared to DSLRs. The macro and super macros functions are brilliant and i have taken some great pics of flowers and insects.........aswell as the reptiles. As you are looking at a better model i imagine that it would be even more adaptable.


----------



## Fionab (Mar 28, 2010)

thing is the only way you will find a benefit to more megapixels is if you are printing them huge, i still use a canon 30D as a back up camera and thats only got 6 MP with bridge cameras you run the risk of having noisey images by having too many MP on a smaller sensor.
you have to think about what your camera doesnt do for you, how have you outgrown it?
if you cant answer that then stick with what you have!


----------



## Stan193 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks for the advie, my cameras good for taking general photos so long as they're quite close but I get really poor pictures if its something a few feet away like wildlife. i took some photos at a wedding aweek ago and they were really poor even though I was only 10-15 feet away, it just looks like something taken with a phone camera

eg I took this weasel which was quite close (about 20 feet away i think)


----------



## KAA90 (Jun 28, 2011)

I have the perfect camera for you 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/off-topic-classifieds/836907-sony-alpha-a350-14-2mp.html


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

I have a fuji too. For the money they're fantastic. I mainly take photos of flora and have been well impressed with the sharpness. I've had it over a year and not even investigated most of the modes and options.

Only issue I have had, and reading online I'm not alone, is getting the focus right on close to max zoom. Think it's a case of practise makes perfect tho .. it's getting easier.


----------



## wozza (Jan 20, 2012)

Have to agree with fionab I got a second hand Canon 30d a year ago as my 1st dslr off ebay from a reputable dealer for £200 and a tamron 70-300mm lense for 85, never looked back tbh.

the only advantage of 10 mp upwards is that if the composition of the picture is wrong you can crop out the background but composition isnt dificult to achieve, and why would you want so many poster prints in the cupboard any way ?

you get what you pay for basically :gasp:


----------



## xx-SAVANNAH-xx (Jan 9, 2010)

dslr allday i know there pricey but its the best camera iv ever used. its a cannon 500d i paid about 700 for everything.


----------



## Long way down (Jul 29, 2009)

Pentax KR for me, such a brill camera you will never look back


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

What do you actually want out the camera,besides good pics??

Draw up a list of what you want to get out of it, then see what camera model will do that for you.

I use a dslr, but i would always say got for the camera you can afford at the top end of your budget, Sony make a good dslr now.
Pixel count is important as already stated, both my cameras are just over 12 million, but the image quality of both are quite different, both are impressive, but both different


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Not neccessarily suggesting you get one of these, but just as an example for the past 10 years I've been using a Minolta Dimage 7 and had fantastic results. It's only 5.2MP which doesn't sound much by todays standards, but it has a very good lens with 7 x optical zoom and that makes a big difference.

Recently I started having problems with it, probably battery contacts as that was a common problem with the earlier models, I was going to have it repaired then noticed a few used ones on eBay, I bought a replacement for £35 inc postage, it's in mint condition, better than my old one, and it's the later improved model with considerably longer battery life.

When you can get a camera this good for so little money, and if you don't want a full on DSLR, I wonder if it's really worth paying a lot more money for a new one?


----------

